# How To Take The Movement Out From Voumard 2000?



## kevinc (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi guys,

I just got a Voumard 2000 a few days ago, I'd like to take the movement out but don't know how to do it!

I tried Rodiow's way (push from lens side), it didn't works (and my thumbs hurt







)!

Could somebody help me!

Thanx!

Kevin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The movement comes out through the front on the , it is very tricky and the back set can easily be damaged. If you really want to risk it then Ill dig one out and try to explain the best way to do it.


----------



## kevinc (Jun 14, 2005)

Roy said:


> The movement comes out through the front on the , it is very tricky and the back set can easily be damaged. If you really want to risk it then Ill dig one out and try to explain the best way to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE!!!!!!!!









Thank you Roy!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, the first thing to do is to hold the sides of the case and push the crystal. This should seperate the two parts of the case.

Next gently lever off the crystal with a knife on the edge of the case. Yhe crystal sits over the case lip.

Turning the case upside down and gently tapping it may now remove the movement with dial etc. If it is tight then be careful and gently lift the dial at the 9 o'clock position.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Oooerr!!!









This is way too much for me! Anything that requires something more subtle than the application of a lump hammer, is probably best left to the experts.


----------



## kevinc (Jun 14, 2005)

Roy said:


> Ok, the first thing to do is to hold the sides of the case and push the crystal. This should seperate the two parts of the case.
> 
> Next gently lever off the crystal with a knife on the edge of the case. Yhe crystal sits over the case lip.
> 
> ...


Thanx for your explanation!

I tried to push the crystal (very hard) but nothing happen, the watch still in one piece!

I do hope that you have some pictures could show me how to disassemble the watch!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If yours wil not push out with your fingers then there is a chance that the wrong crystal could have been fitted and the whole assembly glued together. I have seen this done before.







I cannot really offer any more help, sorry.


----------



## kevinc (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Roy,

Below is a picture of my Voumard, what do you think about it's crystal?

http://photo.pchome.com.tw/kevinchiou/071/1

Thanx!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I cannot tell from a picture sorry.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

.....Sorry Kevin sounds like Roy has hit the nail on the head ,all mine pop out as easy as a pop swatch ,

nice looking Voumard , can I ask why you wish to inspect its insides ? is it not running ?


----------



## kevinc (Jun 14, 2005)

rodiow said:


> .....Sorry Kevin sounds like Roy has hit the nail on the head ,all mine pop out as easy as a pop swatch ,
> 
> nice looking Voumard , can I ask why you wish to inspect its insides ? is it not running ?
> 
> ...


Hi Rodiow,

The watch is running very good, but I just want to take a look at the movement (this is the reason why I bought it) and clean it a little bit.

Strange, I bought a vintage Timex electric watch it also has a rear set, and I couldn't take the movement out either (after consulting with Timex forum)! Really bad luck to me!









I'll keep trying!


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

..Not very good pics but viewsMy Webpage of one of mine


----------



## kevinc (Jun 14, 2005)

rodiow said:


> ..Not very good pics but viewsMy Webpage of one of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice picture, thanx!

A few questions:

1. So you just reassemble the lens, movement and back cover, then push through the watch case from the rear side back to it's original condition?

2. I don't see any slot or mark on the inside of the case rim, how do you know the movement is in the right position?

3. How do you apart the back cover and the movement?

Thanx!


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

The movement sits down snug in only one position of the case back cup, engaging the rear winding mechanism, {you can see the gap in the movement where it engages in the pic}, the lens then fits over fairly tightly over the rim of the back cup, it is then just one little unit and can be pushed up through the back of the case surround, there is nothing to stop you having the 12 o'clock position at any angle as the unit will push up locking in what ever position you want it,

My Webpage


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

timex electrics come out through the front, you'll need a crystal remover for them.


----------



## kevinc (Jun 14, 2005)

rodiow said:


> The movement sits down snug in only one position of the case back cup, engaging the rear winding mechanism, {you can see the gap in the movement where it engages in the pic}, the lens then fits over fairly tightly over the rim of the back cup, it is then just one little unit and can be pushed up through the back of the case surround, there is nothing to stop you having the 12 o'clock position at any angle as the unit will push up locking in what ever position you want it,
> 
> My Webpage
> 
> ...


Hi Rod,

Thanx for your information!

I'll keep trying to take the movement out!


----------



## kevinc (Jun 14, 2005)

pg tips said:


> timex electrics come out through the front, you'll need a crystal remover for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi pg tips,

I know Timex electric need a crystal remover, my problem is I cannot take the wheel off from the case back (screw off)!

Hope you can help!

Thanx!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll dig my manual out Kevin and see if it says how to do it. btw saw your post on the timex forum but by the time I'd seen it there were 500 replies!!!! (well it seems like 500) and was getting a tad confusing!

Do you know what model and movement the electric is (apart from back set)


----------



## kevinc (Jun 14, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I'll dig my manual out Kevin and see if it says how to do it. btw saw your post on the timex forum but by the time I'd seen it there were 500 replies!!!! (well it seems like 500) and was getting a tad confusing!
> 
> Do you know what model and movement the electric is (apart from back set)
> 
> ...


I don't know what model it is, but the guys in Timex forum say it should be model 67 movement!

Waiting for your good news!

Thanx!


----------



## kevinc (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys,

The movement is out from my Voumard, I use a mini vise squeeze the watch which cover with soft cloth, heard a "pop" then the movement is out and everything is OK!









Now I'm very HAPPY!









Thanx for all your help!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This is what the book says for the 67 move kevin, once the screw is removed the setting wheel should just pull off.


----------



## kevinc (Jun 14, 2005)

pg tips said:


> This is what the book says for the 67 move kevin, once the screw is removed the setting wheel should just pull off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi pg tips,

Thanx for your information!

I did exactley what the manual says, remove the battery, take the crystal off, unscrew the wheel screw, but the wheel still attach with the movement ( I even try it with a plier)!

I took the watch to a local watch shop, they too don't know why the wheel won't come off!

I think I'm stucked with the wheel now!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I would say it's seized to the shaft then. will it not prize off with a pen knife between crown and caseback, wiggle wiggle wiggle?

Can't think it would be glued in although I have seen super glue in some very strange places!


----------



## kevinc (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi pg tips,

Below is a pic showing the inside of my Timex through battery hole, may be you could figure something out?

Are all the timex electric has the same structure?

Thanx!

my timex


----------



## kevinc (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know the history of Voumard watch co. and Voumard 2000?

I searched through the internet try to find detail information about this watch but there isn't much about it!

Thanx!


----------

